# ZR Team 7.0 2017 Bremsscheiben.



## Byleist (21. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zur Bremsscheibengrösse. 
Das ZR Team hat vom Werk aus 180 mm vorne und 160 mm hinten grosse Scheiben, und die sind mit meinen 90 kg  manchmal bei Abfahrten ein wenig überfordert. .  

Sind hinten auch 180 Scheiben möglich?

Die Gabel müsste ja bis 203 mm freigegeben sein.
Ich fahre auch nicht mehr die Orginalen Bremsen, Formula R0 Racing ist verbaut.

MfG Christoph

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Mai 2018)

Byleist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage zur Bremsscheibengrösse.
> Das ZR Team hat vom Werk aus 180 mm vorne und 160 mm hinten grosse Scheiben, und die sind mit meinen 90 kg  manchmal bei Abfahrten ein wenig überfordert. .
> 
> ...



Hi,

das ZR TEAM ist hinten bis 160mm freigegeben, die Nutzung von 180mm erfolgt somit auf eigene Gefahr.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

